

Which Linux based 0S is best for computer programming? - Huzi94

There are multitude of  Linux based OS out there such as Ubuntu, Fedora etc. Can anyone suggest an OS that is apt for computer programming?
======
thetabyte
This is a complex question. There are many right answers. bediger is right, in
that Arch and Slackware will be by far the most powerful and flexible tool.
However, distrubtions like Ubuntu have by far the easiest use and set up. If
you are new to Linux, going to Arch wouldn't be impossible, but it would be
incredibly difficult. I personally would recommend Ubuntu. It is very easy to
use, customizable, and has great package management. I text edit in Vim, run a
LAMP server, run my programs from Terminal, and customize my shortcuts via the
Ubuntu menu for workspace management. My experience with Fedora is limited, as
is mine with SUSE (though mine with SUSE was negative). You can email me at
mrjordangoldstein@gmail.com if you need more help or have more questions.

~~~
Huzi94
Thanks for your reply. I am familiar with ubuntu and its a great Linux distro.
The only problem I have is slow internet speed (i live in a developing
country). It feels annoying to download heavy packages e.g Qt and java sdk. I
prefer a distro which i have to download it once and comes pre-installed with
essential programming packages i.e it should be specific to computer
programming.

------
bediger
I'd go with either Arch or Slackware. The folks behind Slackware shoot for
robustness, which sometimes means "not the latest versions". The Arch people
shoot for bleeding edge, which can be nice from a developer's perspective.

------
tobylane
What type of programming? What are you aiming for? I'd generally pick
something light and stable, so you are on the same platform as some of your
customers, and you can easily run VM for the rest, or you're writing for the
web and none of this matters.

------
winsbe01
quite honestly, any of them.

all the "big ones" i.e. debian/*buntu, fedora/redhat, etc. will have (nearly)
any language's compiler/toolset in their package manager, and therefore just a
couple minutes away from install. and even if they didn't, they're 2 google
searches away from a download and install.

so, you're in luck! take your pick and dive in :)

------
doomtroll
Slackware

